# Performance rear brake gone



## bluppdiwupp (Aug 19, 2019)

I found in a M3 performance (1.200 miles) that the rear brakes are very well used. The wear is significantly higher than the front axle.
I suspect that this only occurs in sporty driving. In track mode maybe much more.
Likewise, it is reasonable to assume that, even on wet roads, snow may wear even more. Traction control will play a role here.
Did someone drive at a racetrack with wet conditions?
Did you observe similar?


----------



## MountainPass (May 15, 2018)

The main tool of the Model 3's VSC is brake application, so if you are sliding around a lot and using Track Mode you will definitely see increased rear brake wear.


----------



## bluppdiwupp (Aug 19, 2019)

he drove with a gentle line, with about 3 small drifts. After 10 minutes (8 Miles) the rear brake got very hot, the pedal had no more pressure. Some Error Messages about the brake booster are coming. 
The brake pads still had about 1.5mm. The brake disc has deep grooves. The front brakes were ok. 
I think it is a software bug.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

It wouldn't be the first time. Remember a while back when CR tested the Model 3 and found poor brake performance? Tesla released a software upgrade later that fixed the issue.



bluppdiwupp said:


> I think it is a software bug.


----------

